# Gradient with low resolution



## sight011 (26. Juli 2013)

Hi,

Mal wieder eine Frage auf hohem Niveau.

Wodurch kommen eigentlich diese unschönen Ränder bei Verläufen zustande? Normalerweise würde ich ja denken es liegt an einer zu geringen Bittiefe oder Kompression aber das hier ist ja ein Screenshot direkt aus einer psd-file.


Jemand einen Tipp?

Gruß A.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (26. Juli 2013)

Das hängt in allererster Linie damit zusammen, dass sich zwar einerseits 16,7 Mio. Farben nach verflixt viel anhört, andererseits aber jeder Farbauszug doch nur mit 256 Helligkeitsstufen klarkommen muss.

Jetzt könnte man sagen: Dann mach ich eben mein Bild nicht mit 8bit pro Kanal, sondern ich lass es richtig krachen und nutze 16 oder sogar 32 bit pro Kanal. Fein, rein rechnerisch sollte dann alles in Ordnung sein, aber dann bleibt immernoch der Flaschenhals Grafikkarte und Monitor. Und die können beide diese hohe Farbauflösung nicht darstellen.

Was bleibt einem also übrig? Im Grunde nur der Versuch, den Verlauf aufzurastern. Das nennt sich dann beim Verlaufswerkzeug "Dither". Perfekt im Sinne von völlig sauber und glatt wird der Verlauf dadurch aber oft auch nicht. Augen zu und durch.


----------



## Another (26. Juli 2013)

Selbst mit Dither werden viele Verläufe leider oft nie so wie man es gerne hätte. Wenn mir mal wieder ein Verlauf nicht so gefällt, schaffe ich mir da Abhilfe in dem ich mein eigens "Dithering" erzeuge (natürlich ohne dafür 'nen Algorithmus zu schreiben.. ) - in so fern also ein Rauschen. Das sieht in meinen Augen immer noch ästhetischer aus als ein harsch abgestufter Verlauf.

Dafür pack ich über die Verlaufsebene 'ne mittelgraue Ebene, bei RGB jeweils bei ca. 125, dann Rauschen hinzufügen, (je nach Verlauf / Auflösung.. ) zwischen 0,3 - 0,6, am besten die Rauschebene zuvor als Smart-Object für Korrekturen vorliegen haben), Gausche Normalverteilung, (je nach Bild) auf Monochrom und stelle diese (je nach Verlauf) auf Hartes- oder Strahlendes Licht.

Auch im Druck wirkt es für mitunter ebenfalls hübscher - Ansichtssache.


----------

